# SD - 90°-Winkelstück bauen?



## Harass (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer SD-Kartenverlängerung im 90° Winkel (oder auch beliebig schwenkbar).
Da ich nach erfolgloser google-Suche kein fertiges Produkt gefunden habe, wollte ich mal an die Bastler appelieren, da ich basteltechnisch nicht wirklich versiert bin.
Wie schwer ist es sich ein relativ stabiles solches Etwas zu bauen? Hübsch muss es nicht aussehen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich an Bauteile wie SD-Slot-Chassis usw. rankomme? Habe bei Conrad nichts zutreffendes gefunden.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Grüße,
Martin Freidank


----------



## AndreG (13. Juni 2007)

Moin,

Ich würde dir raten mal direkt Elektonikforen aufzusuchen, da das doch schon sehr tief in technische Details geht und ich bezweifel das dir hier direkt einer helfen kann.

Aber mein Ansatz wäre es, einfach die Pins per Metall zu verlängern und dann dort wieder ein Anschluss anlöten.

Mfg Andre


----------



## soyo (13. Juni 2007)

Nur aus reiner Neugier, wozu brauch man denn so etwas? 

Eine schwenkbare SD-Kartenverlängerung, bekomm gerad das Grinsen nicht mehr aus meinem Gesicht.


----------



## AndreG (13. Juni 2007)

Kann ich dir sagen 

Hatte mal nen PDA, wo man ne Wlan-SD-Karte reinstecken konnte. Und wenn man den in der Tasche hatte, war man immer dabei die Karte zu verbiegen, bis sie den Geist dann irgendwann aufgab 

Mfg Andre


----------



## Harass (13. Juni 2007)

Danke erstma für den/die Ratschläge. Bin halt jemand, der keine Lust hat sich in zig Foren und Communitys zu registrieren.

Ich brauche das für ein Projekt an der Uni. Ich hab dazu nen PDA und ne Kamera. Die Cam liefert mir Bilder im 4:3 Modus. Das ist aber doof, weil das PDA-Display eine Auflösung von 240x320 hat und ich den Videostream gerne in Vollbild hätte.

Natürlich könnte ich mir von der Cam Bilder mit 640x480 holen und dementsprechend ausschneiden. Das ist mir aber nicht effizient genug, schließlich frisst der Rest der Anwendung auch noch Leistung.

Bevor ich mir halt auf eigene Kosten eine andere Kamera, bzw. einen neuen PDA leiste, wollte ich das Problem halt mit "Marke Eigenbau" lösen.


Mein derzeitiger Lösungsweg ist:

Ich habe mir aus meinem alten, kaputten Laptop den SD-Reader rausgesägt. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch eine geeignete SD-Karte von der ich möglichst einfach die Pins verlängern kann. Jemand ne Idee dazu?
Ich hatte mir überlegt einen gängigen miniSD-auf-SD-Adapter zu besorgen und dann die Pins mit Drähten zu verlängern. Das Problem ist halt, dass die Konstruktion auch stabil und wenns geht an einem Stück hängen sollte...
Gibts denn keine fertigen Stecker (wie Scartanschlüsse oder RJ45-Klemmen) für SD?
Kann doch eigentlich nicht sein...


----------



## AndreG (13. Juni 2007)

Also wenn die Kamera auch am miniSD hängen soll, rate ich davon ab. Die Zug- und Drehkräfte durften zuviel für den Slot sein. Ebenfalls die Stromversorgung könnte kritisch werden, da so eine Cam nicht so genügsam ist wie ne SD-Karte.

Stecker von miniSD auf SD gibt es. Möglich wäre vll. auch noch SD auf USB die es auch gibt. Dann greifst du die Bilder direkt per USB ab. Wobei dann wahrscheinlich das Prob mit dem Format bestehen bleibt.

Aber fertige Stecker, so wie du sie möchtest, hab ich bisher noch nicht gesehen.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Harass (13. Juni 2007)

Hätte ich vielleicht erwähnen sollen:

Die Kamera ist eine SD-Cam. Ich brauche also wirklich nur eine Verlängerung (im 90° winkel halt) für SD. Es wird nix gekreuzt, nix sonstewas, sondern nur verlängert.
Schade, dass es so was einfach noch nicht zu geben scheint.

(Vielleicht eine Marklücke mit viel Potenzial ;-) )


----------



## AndreG (13. Juni 2007)

In dem Fall würde ich mir die Leitungen selbst biegen und einfach in ein Stück Plastik o.ä. kleben. Das ganze dann halt im 90° Winkel.

Oder sogar dann direkt vom miniSD an die SD-Karte wenn das von der Belegung her geht.

Mfg Andre


----------

